# AIRTEL BROADBAND - Review anyone?



## Arnab (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello, 
I am getting Airtel BB in my area . 
Just want to switch from BSNL To any Local Cable BB or AIrtel. 
I found that that SITICABLE BB and Airtel BB are both available in my city. I heard of Airtel a bit  that they are good at PINGS- *Anyone have Any Idea ? 
*
OR Should i Go with *SIITI CABLE BB /Stay with BSNL ?*


Your Suggestions are really needed. Please help

Thanks


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 5, 2013)

Yup go with airtel BB but don't buy the modem they suggest that BEETEL like thingy BTW which plan u r going with
About ping see this what i get on top end plan in my area. 
*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/2624024315_zpsd99ad420.png


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 5, 2013)

some 2 years back, i have used AirTel BB for over 3 years continuously and found it to be the best. some two weeks back, i have used it again (2mbps) to conduct a training (15 days) using Cisco webex video conferencing with skype. it works like a charm. i even downloaded 2-3 movie clips (300-500MB) and that too got over damn fast. 
it is not available in my area so when we shifted i got it disconnected some 3 years back. if we shift to any other area or they start services in my area, i will go for it again. service is good, cc too is good specially i found the local tech people who come to rectify the problem were also good and helpful.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2013)

All the people I've met with Airtel BB; the general feedback is positive and the customer care is friendly.
You can switch to it


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 9, 2013)

I guess the only problem with Airtel BB is FUP.

I too want to switch from BSNL. But can't decide which provider should I move.

Actually I'm looking for 1mbps TRUE UL Plan (No FUP).

BSNL have 1mbps Plan but charge is too high.
Cable Broadband offers 1mbps Plan on 999/- or something like that, but not reliable. Heard that Cable Broadband starts becoming an issue on Rainy days or on little Thunderstorms.
Reliance is there, with decent plan but people suggests it's not reliable.
And finally Airtel has FUP on all plans


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 9, 2013)

^^krishnandu, did you see the Alliance Broadband plan?

I mean,how much* reliable* they are?

Their, Unlimited Reloaded--->Downloaders Delight--->PREFERRED package is quite interesting for me at least.

They are providing *4Mbps* from 1:00a.m. to 9:00a.m. everyday,and *700kbps* the rest of the time.

Certainly 700kbps is slower than 1Mbps,but the trade-off between speed and cost has to be borne in mind.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 9, 2013)

^^get 2MBPS@80GB for 1699/-(+ tax)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 9, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^^krishnandu, did you see the Alliance Broadband plan?
> 
> I mean,how much* reliable* they are?
> 
> ...



Yeah I saw Alliance Broadband plans. The problem is I'm not sure about their reliability. Like many people says they experience total downtime during monsoon or in case of even little thunderstorm, that's going to be a big problem for me.


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 9, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^^krishnandu, did you see the Alliance Broadband plan?
> 
> I mean,how much* reliable* they are?
> 
> ...



If the 4 mbps part stays through out the month on matter how much you download, then go for it.

Personally, I only download during those hours and 4 mbps during hours means you can downloads lots of stuff.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 9, 2013)

^^Thanks papul,but again the question of "RELIABILTY" pops up in our mind.

Also see this what they(Alliance Broadband) claim: Alliance Broadband Internet service rates




shreymittal said:


> ^^get 2MBPS@80GB for 1699/-(+ tax)


No use bro.,because Alliance Broadband "PREFEERED" plan will cut your pocket by Rs.850/-(inclusive of Service Tax) including FUP and Unlimited Broadband network per month.


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 9, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Also see this what they(Alliance Broadband) claim: Alliance Broadband Internet service rates[/




Link doesn't open dude.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 9, 2013)

^^yep,some problem with their site.


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 9, 2013)

If they can't even keep their site online, think what will be their service.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 10, 2013)

^^for this I am still with BSNL;despite it's worst service...


----------



## Arnab (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey Mates,
Airtel called me up  and said they dont have Airtel BB in my Area, thats HOWRAH.. F**k man! What Should I Do Now??? 

I dont have a single Good ISP in my  area....


Please Suggest


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 16, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Hey Mates,
> Airtel called me up  and said they dont have Airtel BB in my Area, thats HOWRAH.. F**k man! What Should I Do Now???
> 
> I dont have a single Good ISP in my  area....
> ...



In that case Change your AREA..


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 16, 2013)

Im just curious, how many have or COULD get cable broadband ? The DOCSIS type ?



> Cable Broadband offers 1mbps Plan on 999/- or something like that, but not reliable. Heard that Cable Broadband starts becoming an issue on Rainy days or on little Thunderstorms.



WRONG


----------



## Arnab (Apr 17, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> In that case Change your AREA..



LOL! - Really would have done it but cant, 
ANyway, anyone have any idea with SITICABLE BB- IS that a DOCSIS type?


----------

